# Khảo sát trang trí phòng khách nhà cấp 4 có bàn thờ 2001



## Dung Thủy (20/10/21)

Khảo sát trang trí phòng khách nhà cấp 4 có bàn thờ 2001
Nhà cấp 4 nhỏ gọn là điều mà nhiều người vẫn đang gặp hàng ngày. Dưới đây là một vài cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ nhà cấp 4 mà Dung Thủy gửi dành cho các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Phòng khách nhà cấp 4 nhỏ phong cách hiện đại:
•    2. Gian phòng sắc màu cho nhà cấp 4
•    3. Thiết kế phòng khách nhà cấp 4 nhỏ với nội thất sang trọng:
•    4. Phòng khách liền bếp:
•    5. Thiết kế phòng khách thông minh:
•    6. Sử dụng vách ngăn:
1. Phòng khách nhà cấp 4 nhỏ phong cách hiện đại:
•    Lối bài trí phòng khách nhà cấp 4 nhỏ có bàn thờ sử dụng nhiều hình học ấn tượng đã tạo nên vẻ ngoài độc đáo này. Không gian phòng khách với góc nhìn bao quát từ trên xuống. Bạn có thể nhận ra cách sắp xếp từng lớp màu và vật dụng hợp lý của KTS. Bảng màu tối không khiến cho phòng khách trở nên ảm đạm nhờ hệ thống cửa kính đón nhận ánh sáng bên ngoài.
•    Nhà cấp 4 tại Việt Nam thường có lầu nên luôn phải dành một góc cho cầu thang. Trong mẫu thiết kế phong cách trang trí phòng khách đẹp trên, KTS đã tận dụng triệt để diện tích bên dưới cầu thang để bố trí phòng khách. Thiết kế cầu thang treo cũng giúp không gian nhà thông thoáng hơn.
2. Gian phòng sắc màu cho nhà cấp 4
•    Cuộc sống hằng ngày bận rộn với nhiều công việc khác nhau. Đôi lúc bạn sẽ bỏ quên những giây phút thư giãn để sạc đầy năng lượng. Hãy biến không gian phòng khách nhà mình thành nơi chốn bình yên để cả gia đình cùng quây quần. Màu sắc đa dạng trong thiết kế giúp tạo nên bầu không khí ấm cúng và hiện đại.
•    Cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ nhà cấp 4 như này giúp gợi mở không gian sống đầy mê hoặc.
3. Thiết kế phòng khách nhà cấp 4 nhỏ với nội thất sang trọng:
•    Mẫu thiết kế đơn giản, tiện nghi nhưng vẫn vô cùng sang trọng. Phòng khách đẹp sang trọng được phân tách thành 2 khu vực chính là ghế sofa và vách Tivi. Cách ứng dụng khéo léo hai loại chất liệu gạch giả đá và kim loại đã tạo nên điểm nhấn nổi bật cho không gian.
Trang trí phòng khách nhà cấp 4 có bàn thờ vẫn mang đến không gian thư giãn cho cả nhà.
4. Phòng khách liền bếp:
Thấu hiểu trở ngại về diện tích, thiết kế nhà cấp 4 phòng khách liền bếp đã mang đến một giải pháp tuyệt vời. Đa mẫu nhà cấp 4 phòng khách liền bếp




 số những gia chủ lựa chọn phong cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ nhà cấp 4 này đều là yêu thích sự phóng khoáng. Đồng thời, sảnh phòng khách cũng tạo nên một không gian sinh mẫu phòng khách nhà cấp 4 nông thôn
•    hoạt ấm cúng cho cả gia đình.
5. Thiết kế phòng khách thông minh:
•    Điểm nhấn nổi bật trong thiết kế phòng khách nhà cấp 4 có bàn thờ trên chính là vật dụng nội thất. Thiết kế bàn trà với hình dáng độc đáo, không cồng kềnh mà lại tạo ra nhiều ngăn lưu trữ đa dạng. Ngay bên cạnh là tủ Tivi dài gần 2 mét vừa có thể trang trí phòng khách nhà ống cấp 4 vừa là tủ lưu trữ vật dụng lại có thể làm bục ngồi tiện lợi.
6. Sử dụng vách ngăn:
•    Không gian mở chưa hẵn đã hợp với mọi gia chủ. Vì lí do đó mà vách ngăn đã được ra đời nhằm đảm bảo sự riêng tư nhưng không tạo ra cảm giác bí bách cho người nhìn. Phòng khách hiện đại hay cổ điển đều có thể kết hợp với nhiều loại vách ngăn khác nhau.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ nhà cấp 4 rồi. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

